# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  BLTouch on Qidi Tech One

## vilagarve89

Has anyone setup a BLTouch on the Qidi Tech One? I've have read that it is compatible with Sailfish but cannot find any posts where someone has set it up.

----------


## jfkansas

Really a waste of time/money.

----------

